# 

## Merry Corpse

> , , 27 ,     .    11:50.    12 .

       10  .         ,  ,   .  ,  ,   =   -. 
      .

----------


## V00D00People

-   2012 ....

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ᒺ  ,           .

  http://www.unian.ua/news/500558-svob...pozitsiyu.html   

> ,       -

  http://gazeta.ua/articles/politics/_...-vladu-/433714 
     ,   ,       . 
,        ,      ,           .

----------


## vladd

> ,   ,       .

  ,   ,    ,     (    ).....  ""... 
 ,    :

----------

